

Why Asian investors are cynical about US investment prospects, particularly VC - cwan
http://ontheflyingbridge.wordpress.com/2009/10/01/china-is-on-fire/

======
vibhavs
Wow. A123 went through 11 rounds of financing. After getting used to seeing
web/IT companies raising 3 to 4 rounds, it's easy to forget there are other
industries out there that are much more capital-intensive.

